# Hallottátok már a "kockulok" szót?



## franknagy

> Mivel nem a falat akarom nézni, ezért nem tudok mást tenni,mint én is *kockulok*...
Így panaszkodik az elhanyagolt asszonyka valahol az interneten a számítógépfüggő férjére.
Ügyes szóalkotás! Ti már találkoztatok ezzel a szóval?
A) *Kocka*fej -> *kocka* alakú számítógép -> *kockul* ige.
B) Kuksol a kurafi a *kuckó*ban -> (igeképzés hangátvetéssel) -> *kockul*.


----------



## Zsanna

Ez nekem új volt, frank, köszi!

Viszont egy kicsit utánanézve olyanokat láttam, hogy a kockafej (= aki jó reál tárgyakból) is kapcsolatban lehet ezzel az új szerzeménnyel (azaz igével). Bár az régibb, de szerintem nem nagyon használták. 
Ennek az igének több jövőt jósolok, már a hétköznapi realitások, tendenciák miatt is.


----------



## tomtombp

Én hallottam. Fiatalok, egyetemisták között szvsz népszerű.


----------



## Zsanna

Tom, mi az, hogy "szvsz népszerű"? (Vagy témát kellene nyitnom hozzá?)


----------



## tomtombp

Zsanna said:


> Tom, mi az, hogy "szvsz népszerű"? (Vagy témát kellene nyitnom hozzá?)


Wow, lehet, hogy tényleg megérne egy új topic-ot (nehogy a wow-t is megkérdezd, mert akkor sosem lesz vége ),  mert amennyire számomra természetes, annyian kérdeztek már rá különböző  fórumokon. Lehet, hogy itt nincs is helye, a fórumszabályok szerint. Ha  nincs, akkor elnézést a használatáért.
Az angol imho megvan? 
Ugyanaz: imho = in my humble opinion, szvsz = szerény véleményem szerint.


----------



## francisgranada

Én nem hallottam, de azt hiszem, megfelelő kontextusban spontán érthető. 

(A _kuckó > kockul_ feltételezésére szerintem nincs szükség)


----------

